# Remington R15 Prices?



## lungbuster123 (Apr 8, 2010)

How much is a new or used Remington R15 where yall are at? They are $1100 here.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Apr 9, 2010)

$900 to $999 new depending upon the store NorGA


----------



## Mingo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just a Bushmaster Predator with poorly film-transfered camo. You can get a far superior AR for less money or the same & then paint it yourself.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure, the R-15 is indeed a Bushmaster, (Bushmaster and Remington and DPMS are all owned by the same holding company) but it's still a Remington.

What's that mean? It means it's not one of those "evil black guns"! 

Last year, the standard model R-15 had a fixed stock, standard sling swivel studs (two on the floating forearm) no raised front sight, 22" flutted chrome-moly-lined barrel, and no comp. It was also available in both .223 and the popular varmint caliber 204 Ruger. Its "poorly film-transfered" (sic) Advantage MAX-1 camo is a hunting camo that is widely seen these days. It comes with a five-round magazine, and a camo one is available, though really pricey. Nikon has a matching camo buckmaster varmint scope with bdc redicle calculated for .223. Remington sells camo rail pieces to raise the scope a bit. 

There have been a number of ads showing the progression of hunting rifles that follow in the line of military rifles. These ads, as I see them, are designed to smooth the way for ARs to be seen as something apart from the bad wrap that they've gotten as "evil black guns" and "assault rifles." There are still a lot of people out there that think: "Why would anyone want a military rifle?"

I hope that people will eventually see ARs as legitimate hunting rifles. Why not have a DPMS LR-308 for deer and other large game? The accuracy is fine. But until there's a paradigm shift in America, ARs will continue to be "evil black guns."

Another R-15 advantage is that it may also be legal in states that continue to have laws against ARs, like California. 

IMO the R-15's a nice rifle, has a decent stock trigger (which isn't the case most DPMSs and some Bushmasters), and as I said, fits a particular place as a good varmint hunting rifle without the baggage of the ARs. 

Y'all take care. CloudWarmer


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldnt mind haveing an AR, but the R-15 just appeals to me more. I dont need a .308 im looking for a .223 (yote gun) and might do some hog and deer hunting with it as the .223 is a great round for hunting all of what I named above.


----------



## captainhook (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually have an R15 and have not used my CZ 527 since I got it. As far as poor camo, I guess that is a matter of opinion. I got the CS  Carbine and it is light weight @ 6.75 lbs and although it's "not a good AR" it still manages some decent groups once you find the load it likes. Mine likes 40 and 50 gr vmaxs and the 60's aren't bad either. The center target was fired on a clean barrel with 40 grainers, the first two shots fouled the barrel and the POI shifted to the right once fouled and printed the next three shots. The 5 shot group on the left was with 50 gr vmaxs and fired from a warm barrel. I feel like I pulled two of the shots a little as I was in a hurry to go calling.  So far I have made kills out to a laser ranged 235 yds with it and one kill on the run at 187 yds. All the preds taken with this rifle were shot with 50 grainers. I have never used anything but factory ammo out of this rifle. 

The Bushmaster Predator is a 20 inch heavy barreled rifle that weighs a fair amount more than this one with it's light contour fluted 18 inch tube. The Predator I had did have a superior trigger to the stock one on this rifle but I dropped a RRA two stage National Match in the R15. The Predator was 1300 new and I paid 969 for this one brand new. Predator hunting the way I do it requires lots of short stands during a hunt and I don't want to be toting any heavier rifle than I have to. There are lots of good ar's out there but I have to say this is one of them.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice write up, Captain Hook, and a nice looking R-15. Questions: Did you shoot the targets at your zero range? What range? What scope is that?

And LungBuster, there's a shop in Dawsonville that has 'em, and I think they are under $900--but I don't recall which model, if they're like the Captain's or like mine, with fixed stock and longer barrel. 

Take Care. CloudWarmer


----------



## Mingo (Apr 11, 2010)

Now, I wasn't raggin the rifle. I DO like them & by "poor" camo I mean the way its applied to the rifle. I have seen several Springfield M1A with the mossy oak camo applied in the same manner & its flakin off or all scratched off. Just not a durable finish, MAX-1 camo itself is awesome, love the light green. Also the rifle is very accurate, as is the Bushy version. 

 Sorry for seeming like an *****, Im just into the ARs with the military features focused on durability like MPI bolts, 1/7 twist for long 77-gr projectiles, chrome-lined barrels, 4150 steel, F sight base & 1:14 buffer tube on a carbine.  

 The R15 is an excellent TARGET rifle but is certainly not a COMBAT rifle which is the type of AR I was referring to as thats what I am most familiar with. JG sales & Clydes has COLTs for $1000 new & less used in vg shape. For just coyote killin either would serve you fine but with the COLT or similar AR with the above features you could have an very effective combat, pretty decent & entirely adequate target rifle with an M4 type for the same price. Or get a COLT 20" A2 type rifle. Happy Shootin All


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

saw a new Remmy r 15 last week at my favorite gun shop , it was $1400 in 7mm-08. I wont ever need or want one that bad.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 12, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> saw a new Remmy r 15 last week at my favorite gun shop , it was $1400 in 7mm-08. I wont ever need or want one that bad.



That was the Remington R-25 they are alittle bit more then the R-15 the Remington R-15 doesnt come in a 7mm-08.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's my R15:


----------



## jmanon (Apr 12, 2010)

They have them for 900 at Adventure Outdoor in Smyrna.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> That was the Remington R-25 they are alittle bit more then the R-15 the Remington R-15 doesnt come in a 7mm-08.



probably was the 25 but either way I wouldnt pay that for it.


----------

